# Crushed Air Duct



## ak outback (Mar 31, 2009)

water tank over filled and crushed air duct


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Water tank not mounted correctly. It should not move, empty or full.

New TT or under warranty? Take to dealer.

Out of warranty? Big problem. Gotta drain the tank, open the belly, re-mount the water tank and repair the duct. Ugh.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

hautevue said:


> Water tank not mounted correctly. It should not move, empty or full.
> 
> New TT or under warranty? Take to dealer.
> 
> Out of warranty? Big problem. Gotta drain the tank, open the belly, re-mount the water tank and repair the duct. Ugh.


This is actually a common issue. The top of the tank expands up when over filled at a faster rate then can be vented.

To repair slide a deflated air mattress into the duct then pump up the air mattress.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> To repair slide a deflated air mattress into the duct then pump up the air mattress.


Now there's a great idea!


----------

